# Is Jet a Bay Roan?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think colt Jet is a Bay Roan. I don't have any experience in seeing young roan horses. What do you think? His legs are turning black his head is turning read and his back is turing silver. 



















Shedding red around eye










full body pic


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What color is the sire? If he's not roan, the colt can't be roan. That's a bad picture of his back (at least on my monitor), but it almost looks like he's balding up there with a skin condition, rather than changing color...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah its not a great pic cuase it was with my cell phone. its short silver hairs he doesn't have a skin condition. The undercoat on his body not just there is also sliver colored. Daddy is a buckskin but the Palomino's daddy was a red roan.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Its so hard for me to tell when they r that young, lol....I heard or read somewhere, that their coats arent their adult color until around 2...i think? And it seems to prove true so far for the babies on our farm, but it doesnt apply to paint horses, lol... roans seem to get more white hairs the older they get.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well whatever color he may be I got the conformation I wanted. No matter what color he is I love is build and personality
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Paints are tricky Joy and Jets father mojo are all registered paints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Roan is dominant, therefore the sire or dam must be roan. If neither is roan, the colt is not roan. As a dominant, it can't "skip" a generation...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Face the Mumma is a palomino, and it is her sire that is roan. IME, roan often hides on pallys, so I wouldn't write it off just yet 

OP - It can be hard to tell until a few sheds are done if a foal is going to roan. You can test for it if you can't wait


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah roan does hide in pallys i've seen it before. I dunno they are definitely silver hairs. I'm thinking about having him tested. I'm trying really hard to be patient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just wanted to clarify here, that I used the word 'hide' but didn't mean it was not there. What I meant was that on palomino, it is often hard to tell if a horse is roan or not, and usually has to be tested to be sure. It's not that the gene isn't having an effect, it's that the white hairs caused blend really well with the creamy coat.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Face the Mumma is a palomino, and it is her sire that is roan. IME, roan often hides on pallys, so I wouldn't write it off just yet
> 
> OP - It can be hard to tell until a few sheds are done if a foal is going to roan. You can test for it if you can't wait


I thought that it may hide on a pally but wasnt 100% sure


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Just wanted to clarify here, that I used the word 'hide' but didn't mean it was not there. What I meant was that on palomino, it is often hard to tell if a horse is roan or not, and usually has to be tested to be sure. It's not that the gene isn't having an effect, it's that the white hairs caused blend really well with the creamy coat.


I know I was using hide in the same way we should of said like blend or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Granted I haven't seen a whole lot of palomino roans, but the ones I have seen have certainly had the visible pattern.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Granted I haven't seen a whole lot of palomino roans, but the ones I have seen have certainly had the visible pattern.


Yea I could see how visable it is on a darker pally but the really light pale ones might be harder.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Mama's shoulder looks like it has something going on.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

This one looks a little more on the rabicano side to me, though I could buy that he's true roan.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Joy does have silver hairs scattered throughout her coat but they are hard to see cause she is a lighter golden pally not a dark pally. If u stare her down u an see it. And since her daddy was a red roan it's possible. Her momma is a palomino like her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Daddy is a buckskin but the Palomino's daddy was a red roan.


 He could very well have inherited the roan gene from his gf. What ever he is, he's nice. :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

VERY Minimal Roan on Palomino (Results came today 4/22) | Equine Color Genetics

Roan can be difficult to see on palomino, for sure. Not always, but it can be.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

goodhrs said:


> He could very well have inherited the roan gene from his gf. What ever he is, he's nice. :lol:


Thank you I actually was breeding more for conformation that color but a pretty color would be an extra bonus. He is built just the way I wanted him to be now I just want him to be atleast 15 hands. I prefer talker horses since I'm 5"9 I feel awkward on Joy though it may be cause I'm used to my 16 hand TB paint.


----------

